# Ramsgate Tug "Aid" c1910



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm trying to find a photo of the "Aid" based in Ramsgate abt 1910. She was one of the tugs that went to Dover to try and salve Preussen. Apparently there WAS a model of her in Ramsgate library before the fire, anyone got a photo of that? Cheers Pete


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Not much of a picture, but until something else comes along...


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Pete, Best I can do for the time being!


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Stern view of the "Aid" towing Ramsgate life-boat to sea.


----------

